# Off Bike > Ranger's Talk Corner & Off-Topic >  Falls ihr es noch nicht wusstet...hehehe!!

## Dirty Rider

WER VERSTEHT SCHON DIE MÄNNER ????


 Die anständigen Männer sind hässlich.
 Die gutaussehenden Männer sind nicht so anständig.
 Die anständigen und gutaussehenden Männer sind homosexuell.
 Die gutaussehenden, anständigen und heterosexuellen Männer sind verheiratet.
 Die nicht so gut aussehenden aber anständigen Männer haben kein Geld.
 Die nicht so gut aussehenden aber anständigen Männer, die Geld haben, glauben 
 dass wir nur hinter ihrem Geld her sind.

 Die gutaussehenden Männer, die kein Geld haben, sind hinter unserem Geld her.
 Die gutaussehenden, nicht so anständigen, aber ziemlich heterosexuelle Männer 
 finden uns nicht genügend hübsch.
 Die Männer die uns hübsch finden, welche auch ziemlich anständig sind und 
 Geld haben, sind Feiglinge.
 Die Männer, die ziemlich gutaussehend sind, ziemlich anständig sind, und 
 etwas Geld haben, sind scheu und ERGREIFEN NIE DIE INITIATIVE!!!!!!!!!
 Die Männer, welche nie die Initiative ergreifen, verlieren automatisch das
 Interesse wenn wir die Initiative ergreifen.


 Und jetzt, WER VERSTEHT DIE MÄNNER?????

 Wenn du zärtlich zu ihnen bist... bist du lächerlich. Sonst...unsensibel.
 Wenn du dich nicht schön machst... lässt du dich gehen.
 Wenn du es tust... ist es um mit einem anderen zu flirten.
 Wenn du nicht arbeitest... bist du einfach eine Hausfrau.
 Wenn du arbeitest (und sogar mehr verdienst als sie)... werden sie wütend.
 Wenn sie immer zahlen... ist es Ausnutzung.
 Wenn du immer zahlst... fühlen sie sich niedriger.
 Wenn du mit ihnen schläfst... Bist du eine verrückte Schlampe.
 Wenn nicht... liebst du sie nicht.
 Wenn sie befördert werden... ist es ihrer Fähigkeiten und Leistungen wegen.
 Wenn du befördert wirst... ist es weil du mit dem Chef geschlafen hast.
 Wenn sie andere Frauen anschauen... ist es ihre Natur.
 Wenn du andere Männer anschaust... bist du untreu.
 Wenn du mit einem armen Schlucker ausgehst... Bist du blöd.
 Wenn du mit einem Millionär ausgehst... Bist du interessiert.
 Wenn sie mit 30 noch nicht verheiratet sind... sind sie begehrte ledige Jungs.
 Wenn du mit 30 noch nicht verheiratet bist... hast du den Zug verpasst.
 Wenn du schlecht gelaunt bist... bist du eine Neurotikerin.
 Wenn sie es sind... Arme Kerle!!! Du verstehst sie nicht!!!
 Wenn du hässlich bist... kriegst du Körbe.
 Wenn du hübsch und intelligent bist... haben sie Angst vor dir.
 Wenn sie fremd gehen und du noch mit ihnen zusammen bist... noch blöder 
 könntest du nicht sein.
 Wenn sie fremd gehen und du Schluss machst... bist du intolerant.
 Wenn sie eine Geliebte haben... ist es weil sie Zuhause nicht alles bekommen 
 was sie brauchen.

 Wenn du einen Geliebten hast... Ah!!! Was für eine Nutte!!!
 Wenn sie mit einer jüngeren gehen... Bravo, Bravo, Bravo.
 Wenn du mit einem jüngeren gehst... ist es weil du es dringend brauchst.
 Wenn sie unausstehlich sind... Versteh sie doch, sie hatten einen schlechten Tag.
 Wenn du unausstehlich bist... hast du gerade deine Tage.
 Wenn du nicht nach ihnen schaust, sie verwöhnst, ihnen das Essen machst, ihre 
 Kleider und das Haus nicht sauber machst... bist du ein Nichtsnutz.
 Wenn du alles für sie tust... VERLASSEN SIE DICH WEGEN EINER ANDEREN!!!


WER VERSTEHT SCHON DIE MÄNNER???????











Artgerecht Haltung von Männern





Auf Grund des § 32 n Abs. 4 des Artenschutzgesetzes BGBI Nr. 584/1973, 

in 

der Fassung des Bundesgesetzes BGBI Nr. 430/1985, wird im Einvernehmen 

mit 

der Bundesministerin für Frauenangelegenheiten und Verbraucherschutz 

verordnet: 





Artikel 1 

Allgemeine Bestimmungen 

Sich einen Mann zu halten ist bei weitem nicht mehr so problemlos wie zu 

Großmutters Zeiten, und es erhebt sich die Frage ob sich die Haltung 

eines 

Mannes überhaupt noch lohnt. 

Ein brauchbares Exemplar sollte mindestens zwei der nachfolgend 

genannten 

Vorraussetzungen erfüllen. 

§ 1 Grundlegende Eigenschaften 

Abs 1 Er sollte nützlich sein (handwerkliche Fähigkeiten, fleißig im 

Haushalt und im Bett gut zu gebrauchen) 

Abs 2 Er soll herzeigbar sein (d.h. sein Aussehen sollte kein Mitleid 

erregen) 

Abs 3 Obige Punkte können außer Acht gelassen werden wenn § 2 

zutrifft. 

§ 2 Er ist reich ! 



§ 3 Anschaffung 



Gehen Sie bei der Auswahl Ihres Männchens sorgfältig vor und lassen 

Sie sich 

genügend Zeit um sich von seinen tatsächlichen Fähigkeiten zu 

überzeugen. 

Bedenken Sie, dass das Männchen stets versucht, sich von seiner besten 

Seite 

zu zeigen, danach aber häufig in sein altes Rollen-verhalten 

zurückfällt. 

Oft offenbaren sich versteckte und offensichtliche Mängel erst später. 

In der letzten Zeit steigt die Zahl der ausgesetzten Männchen rapide 

an. 

Viele Exemplare streunen orientierungslos herum oder suchen Zuflucht bei 

anderen Frauen. Das Vorliegen der Vorraussetzungen gem. § 3 sollte daher 

sorgfältig geprüft werden. 

Empfehlenswert ist die Anschaffung eines bereits ausgebildeten Mannes 

(siehe 

auch § 5). So sind zum Beispiel auf dem Secondhand-Markt oftmals 

brauchbare 

Exemplare zu finden. Sie zeichnen sich meist durch eine ausgezeichnete 

Ausbildung und eine genügsame Lebensweise aus. 

Aber Vorsicht vor mehrfach gebrauchten Exemplaren. Aufgrund der vielen 

Pflegestellen neigen sie zu zeitweiligem Gedächtnisverlust und können 

sich 

dann weder an Ihr Heim noch an ihr Frauchen erinnern. 

§ 4 Ernaehrung 



Der Mann ist ein Allesfresser. Um Mangelerscheinungen vorzubeugen sollte 

man 

Ihm neben dem Dosenfutter ab und zu frisches Gemüse oder Salat 

vorsetzen. 

Alkohol sollte nicht grundsätzlich verboten werden, da er ihn sich 

sonst 

zusammen mit anderen Artgenossen anderweitig beschafft. Für 

Süßigkeiten gilt 

im wesentlichen das Gleiche. Vorsicht vor Überfütterung. Bedenken Sie, 

dass 

ein fetter Mann schnell unbeweglich wird und damit im Bett und im 

Haushalt 

nicht mehr so leistungsfähig ist. 

§ 5 Artgerechte Haltung 



Was die Unterbringung angeht so ist der Mann relativ anspruchslos. 

Im allgemeinen genügen ein Bett und ein Fernseher. 



Bei Vorhandensein eines Computers kann eventuell auf den Fernseher 

verzichtet werden. Man sollte Ihn nicht den ganzen Tag einsperren, 

da er sonst depressiv wird, das Essen verweigert und bald eingeht. 

Für die allgemeine Beweglichkeit und eine regelmäßige 

Sauerstoffzufuhr hat 

sich Gartenarbeit bestens bewährt. Außerdem sollte man ihn möglichst 

einmal 

täglich ins Freie führen, damit er etwas Auslauf hat. Denken Sie 

daran, ihn 

immer an der langen Leine zu lassen. 

§ 6 Pflege 



Sorgen Sie dafür, dass er sich einmal am Tag wäscht. Um Verletzungen 

vorzubeugen sollten die Nägel regelmäßig nachgeschnitten werden. Ein 

gelegentlicher Haarschnitt ist ebenfalls zu empfehlen. Tauschen Sie 

getragene Kleidung regelmäßig gegen neue aus. 



§ 7 Männerkrankheiten 



Der Mann im allgemeinen neigt zu Übertreibungen. Eine Veranlagung 

zum Hypochonder ist quasi angeboren. Bei Erkältung ist leichte Bettruhe 

vollkommen ausreichend. Aufrichtiges Bedauern des Erkrankten kann den 

Heilungsverlauf positiv beeinflussen. 

Sollte tatsächlich eine ernste Erkrankung vorliegen, empfiehlt es sich 

einen 

Arzt hinzuzuziehen. 

Manche Männchen neigen zu übermäßigem Haarausfall. Dies 

beeinträchtigt 

ihre 

Leistungsfähigkeit meist nicht und ist daher unbedenklich. 





§ 8 Ausbildung 



Männer werden schnell handzahm, wenn man sie richtig behandelt. Das 

Befolgen 

der wichtigsten Regeln wie " Fuß, Platz, kusch und hol's" beherrschen 

die 

meisten bei regelmäßigem Training und einer Belohnung durch Leckerli 

oder 

ein paar Streicheleinheiten bereits nach wenigen Tagen. 

Bei der Ausbildung ist es unerlässlich die Schwiegermutter 

miteinzu-beziehen 

und klare Regeln für die Erziehung aufzustellen. 





§ 9 Fortpflanzung 



Männer sind das ganze Jahr über läufig und verhalten sich auch 

dementsprechend. 





Ein in diesem Zusammenhang geäußerter Kinderwunsch ist mit Vorsicht zu 

genießen da er oft nur als Mittel zum Zweck dient. Leihen sie sich bei 

Verwandten oder Bekannten ein paar Kinder aus. So können Sie seine 

Fähigkeiten als Vater in Ruhe testen.

----------


## Dirty Rider

dazu muss ich sagen...ich wusste garnet das ich schwul bin...bezogen zu dem text hier!!  *Die anständigen und gutaussehenden Männer sind homosexuell*

----------


## Tom

Hm , ob du schwul bist kann ich nicht beurteilen (und will ich auch nicht) ,aber "*MANN*  " bist devinitiv noch keiner !!

----------


## babi

sei ma ned böse dirty ...i les des heit nimma ...aber eines weiss ich sowieso .....männer werd ich nieeeeeeeeeeee verstehn !!

----------


## DH-Rooky

Was is dei Definition von Mann?

----------


## Dirty Rider

ähm ok tom..wenn ich so nach links schau zu deinem foto...hmm..was bist du dann?? da ist doch mein bild eher was für männer  da ich mir heute was aufreisse bin ich definitiv kein gay!! soviel dazu..hihi!!

----------


## Haiflyer

jo also irgendwie muss ich da jetzt kontern. ich mein des kann ich ja ned auf mir sitzen lassen, das man einem männchen sitz und son scheiß beibringt. hm was könnt ihc da jetzt bringen. ja genau ich weis schon ich schau schnell auf die site von nem kumpel. bin gleich wieder da.
PS: Männer und erziehen. pf ich lach mich tot

----------


## Haiflyer

so hab was gefunden. das könnte ein etwas längerer post werden:Was ist ein Frau ?

In erster Linie ein Wesen, welches lebt, dem Mann tierisch auf den Sender
gehen kann und schamlos seine Kreditkarte bis zum Abwinken ausnutzt.

Frauen koennen natuerlich auch noch viele andere Dinge, oder besser,
sollten sie koennen:

Naehen, Kochen, Abwaschen, Stricken, Sauber machen, still sein, dem Mann
seine Wuensche erfuellen, selber keine Wuensche haben und bedingungslos
dem Manne gehorchen.

Zumindest war das frueher so, schon zu Zeiten unseres Kaisers. Der Mann
sprach, die Frau gehorchte. Merkwuerdiger Weise hielten die Ehen auch.

Mit dem Wort "Scheidung" konnte damals noch keiner etwas anfangen.
Und wenn der Mann mal "fremd gegangen ist", war das kein sehr grosses
Drama. Natuerlich ist es selbstverstaendlich, dass eine Frau, wenn sie
ihren Mann mit einem anderen betrog - mit Pruegel oder noch
Schlimmerem buessen musste. In meinen Augen voellig korrekt. Aufhaengen
sollte man diese schamlosen Weiber....

Aber heutzutage ist ja alles anders. Frauen duerfen ueberall mitreden. Ihre
ueberfluessige Meinung im Fernsehen, Zeitung und Ehebett loswerden,
obwohl uns Maennern das ueberhaupt nicht interessiert.

Statt sich ums Kinderkriegen und um den Haushalt zu kuemmern, sitzen
Frauen in Parlamente, haben Wahlrecht und duerfen auf Gericht Recht
sprechen. Sie sind Aerzte und fliegen mit ins All. Es gibt sogar Frauen,
die sich erdreisten ueber Maenner Entscheidungen zu treffen. Sogenannte
Firmenchefinen. Frueher haben wir sie verpruegelt, heute entlassen sie uns..
Wie gesagt, heute ist alles anders und damit muessen wir Maenner uns
abfinden. Ob uns das gefaellt oder nicht.

Zeigen wir dieser vollbusigen Rasse, wer immer noch das Sagen hat.....

Grundsaetzlich muesst ihr euch eins klar machen:

Frauen sind doof, einfach nur doof. Sie werden schon doof geboren und
bleiben es auch bis zum Lebensende. Auch wenn sie Abitur haben und
Raumschiffe steuern.

Ein kluger Zom...aeh...Mann - der hier nicht genannt werden moechte -
sagte einmal: Ich traue einer Frau nur so weit, wie ich eine Ratte
spucken kann.

Recht hat er. Man darf einer Frau nicht trauen. Niemals. Denn, gibt
man ihnen den kleinen Finger, reissen sie uns zusaetzlich den ganzen
Arm ab. Sie sind voellig egoistisch, wie im Bett so auch in anderen
Dingen. Frauen bestehen staendig auf einen Orgasmus und wenn sie den
nicht bekommen, geben sie uns daran die Schuld. Egal wie sehr wir uns
dafuer abgerackert haben. Aber dem nicht genug, sie werden euch fuer
unfaehig halten. Das wird sich dann auf eure Psyche uebertragen.

Irgendwann werdet ihr selbst daran glauben dass ihr ein Versager im Bett
seid. Das wiederum hat den Erfolg, dass sich dann nicht mehr in
eurer Hose regt als ein kleiner Luftzug. Und wenn ihr Pech habt,
wird euer Weib wegen eurer Unfaehigkeit sich eine andere
Orgasmusmaschine besorgen. Entzueckende Zukunftsaussichten!

Aber wie kann man dem bei kommen ? Wie kann man es schaffen,
dass Frauen wieder so denken wie einst, als unser Kaiser sich
seinen Hintern noch mit Seidentuechern abwischte ? Diese Frage ist
nicht leicht zu beantworten. Eine Moeglichkeit waere schwul zu werden.

Aber wer will schon einen Mann kuessen ? Ist ja eigentlich auch
nicht das Wahre. Dann fehlen auch noch diese grossen weichen Dinger,
mit den schoenen roten Nippeln dran. Und von dem wuschigen Dreieck
weiter runter, moechte ich erst gar nicht sprechen.

Nein. Ich schaetze, darin sind wir uns alle einig - eine Frau muss
es schon sein, sonst macht das ganze Leben irgendwie keinen Spass.
Ich habe viel nachgedacht und bin zu einem einzigen Schluss gekommen:

Wir muessen uns wieder durchsetzen. Diesen Abwaschmaschinen zeigen,
dass sie nichts weiter sind als Abwaschmaschinen, Maennerbegluecker
und Geburtsroboter.

Als erstes fuehren wir wieder die Pruegelstrafe ein, die immer dann
aktiv wird, wenn so ein Buestenhaltertraeger nach Selbstverwirklichung
schreit. Wahlrecht fuer Frauen wird grundsaetzlich verboten.

Jedoch bin ich der Meinung, dass man einer Frau den Gang in eine
Kirche zum woechentlichen Gottesdienst nicht versagen sollte.
Ein wenig Spass am Leben sollen sie ja doch haben.



Berufe:
*******
Ja, das ist so eine Sache. Soll eine Frau arbeiten oder nicht ?
Ich wuerde sagen, das kommt ganz auf den Verdienst des Mannes an.

Wenn die Einkommenskasse nicht sehr doll klingelt, sollte man seine
Frau schon arbeiten schicken. Wichtig dabei ist, dass eure Frau
keinen besseren Job hat als ihr. Sonst wuerdet ihr wieder an euch
zweifeln und der Frust beginnt von neuen. Schickt sie putzen. Sie
kann sich dann ein wenig betaetigen, verdient gute Kohle und muss
nicht geistig arbeiten. Davon verstehen Frauen sowieso nichts.



Einkaufen:
**********
Frueher war es ja so, dass man gemeinsam die woechentlichen Einkaeufe
taetigte. Wieso eigentlich ? Ihr muesst den ganzen Tag hart arbeiten,
waehrend eure Frau nur zu Hause rumsitzt und den ganzen Tag nichts
anderes macht als ein bisschen Waesche waschen, Essen kochen das
meist dann sowieso verbrannt ist weil sie sich eine Folge nach der
anderen von Dallas reinzieht und dann heult, weil Bobby zum 62. Mal
einem Pistolenschuss zum Opfer faellt und die naechsten 23 Folgen
nicht mitspielen wird. Nein..die sollen gefaelligst selber die
schweren Tueten tragen und Flaschen schleppen.



Mitspracherecht:
****************
Was fuer ein Mitspracherecht ?



Geld:
*****
Kommt bloss nicht auf die dumme Idee eurer Frau Taschengeld zu geben.
Das wird von ihnen sowieso nur fuer "Bild der Frau", "Die Aktuelle"
und anderen Schweinskram ausgegeben. Oder sie kaufen sich staendig
neue Schuhe oder Tupperware mit dem sowieso keiner was anfangen kann.

Noch schlimmer sind ja die Maenner, die ihrer Frau richtig Haushaltsgeld
geben oder ihr ganzes Einkommen der Frau ueberlassen, damit sie es
fuer den Monat einteilen kann. Das grenzt ja dann schon an absoluter
Dummheit.

Frauen duerfen einfach nicht mit Dingen wie Geld, Kreditkarten,
Schecks und anderen elementar wichtigen Geldangelegenheiten belastet
werden. Sie sind diesem Druck einfach nicht gewachsen. Zu sehr
draengt es sie sinnlos euer schwer verdientes Geld auszugeben.

Das Geld was die Frau allerdings durch eigene Arbeit in den Hausstand
einbringt, solltet ihr ihnen abnehmen und fuer kleine private Einkaeufe
nutzen. Schliesslich wollt ihr ja auch mal wieder nach schwerer Arbeit
einen kleinen Gastwirtbesuch machen um ein Bierchen zu zischen. Oder
mit euren Freunden ins Kino um dem Alltagstress wie Frau und Familie
zu entgehen. Dazu dient das verdiente Geld eurer Frau sehr gut und ihr
koennt eure eigene Kohle fuer den neuen Wagen gut beiseite legen.



Autofahren:
***********
Also, wer es seiner Frau erlaubt, den Wagen zu
benutzen, der ist selber Schuld oder hat die Absicht sich in naher Zukunft
ein Neues zuzulegen.

Zwar heisst es nach der Unfallstatistik des ADAC, dass die Frauen
bessere Autofahrer sind als die Maenner aber was sind schon
Statistiken ? Hoechstens etwas fuers Klo wenns Papier ausgegangen ist.

Frauen koennen genauso wenig Auto fahren wie wir Maenner Kinder
kriegen koennen oder sollten. Also Maenner, das Steuer eures
Wagens gehoert euch. Lasst es euch nicht streitig machen.



Kindererziehung:
****************
Grundsaetzlich Frauensache. Oder wollt ihr euch eure Nerven wegen der
Baelger ruinieren ? Ueberlasst das ruhig der Frau, die hat die Kinder
ja auch auf die Welt geholt.

Kuemmert euch nur darum, dass die Kinder abends die Klappe halten
wenn ihr ins Bett geht um euch fuer den naechsten stressigen Arbeitstag
auszuruhen. Wer sich fuer die Kindererziehung interessiert: ich habe diesbe-
zueglich einen entsprechenden Text verfasst.




Sex:
****
Schoene Sache. Schlecht siehts aber aus, wenn die Frau wieder mal
keine Lust hat. Das ist auch so ein Punkt, der den meisten von euch
bestimmt zu schaffen macht. Wenn euer Weib wieder mal keine Lust hat
oder angebliche Kopfschmerzen vorspielt, dann sagt ihr halt:

"Ok, du willst nicht bumsen und ich bin nicht gewillt, deine neue,
schon laengst ueberfaellige Dauerwelle beim Frisoer zu finanzieren.
Und den Urlaub auf Hawaii mache ich auch alleine.

Du hast ja deine Kinder. Die werden dich schon im Urlaub ueber auf
deinem Balkon ablenken. Gute Nacht...."

Jede Wette, dass euer Weib ploetzlich zur tollsten Sexbiene wird und
euch mal zeigt, was eine richtige "Frauenbewegung" ist.
Die einzig wahre Frauenbewegung ist ja wohl die, die im Bett stattfindet.



Freizeitgestaltung:
*******************
Ihr waert kein guter Ehemann oder Lebenspartner, wuerdet ihr eurem
Weibe kein Hobby gestatten. Lasst sie etwas nuetzliches machen.

Etwas das ihr Freude bringt und zusaetzlich die Haushaltskasse dabei
aufstockt. Lasst sie fuer andere Leute kleine Naeharbeiten erledigen.

Den Haushalt fuehren oder fuer Firmen in Heimarbeit Briefumschlaege
bedrucken. Die Urlaubskasse wirds euch danken und euer Weib hat
abends noch eine sinnvolle Beschaeftigung.

Ja,ja..eine Frau muesste man sein, da besteht das ganze Leben nur aus
Freizeit und Hobby...




Urlaubszeit:
************
Ihr wollt mit eurer Frau in den Urlaub fahren ? Also ganz repariert
seid ihr wohl nicht im Gehirn, oder ? Man faehrt doch nicht mit der eigenen
Frau in den Urlaub. Reicht es euch nicht, dass diese Tussi den ganzen
Tag eure Nerven sabotiert, an euch noergelt und immer alles besser weiss ?
Wollt ihr im Urlaub diesen ganzen Stress auch noch ertragen ?

Nein...ich schlage einen getrennten Urlaub vor, damit sich beide ein
wenig voneinander erholen koennen. Fuer den Mann rate ich einen Ort
zu waehlen, der ihn wirklich die Alltagssorgen vergessen laesst.

Zum Beispiel Kalifornien oder Hawaii auch ein kleiner Aufenthalt
auf der Insel Bora Bora wuerde ihm gut tun. Ich kenne da auf dieser
Insel eine Institution mit folgenden Freizeitangeboten:

"Sinnvolle Beschaeftigung ohne die Frau"
"Partnertausch leicht gemacht"
"Sex fuer Anspruchsvolle mit praktischen Uebungen"
"Saufen ohne Reue und Kater"
Kurs:"Wie regiere ich meine Frau"
"Es muss nicht immer die Ehefrau sein..."

Fuer die Frau wuerde ich ein Kloster in Italien vorschlagen mit
sinnvoller Freizeitbeschaeftigung und Lehrgaengen wie zum Beispiel:
"Wie verwoehne ich meinen Mann"
"Kochen leicht gemacht"
"Naehkurse fuer Fortgeschrittene"
"Noch mehr Leistung im Haushalt durch Meditation"
"Wie repariere ich die Waschmaschine"
"Sex, auch wenn ich keine Lust habe"
"Selbst ist die Hausfrau"
Dazu den Selfmadekurs:"Keuschheitsguertel selbstgebaut".

Ich garantiere, dass eure Frauen wie ausgewechselt sind und ihre
Alltagsarbeit mit neuen Augen sehen werden.



Fernsehen:
**********
Es stellt sich bei Eheleuten immer wieder die Frage nach der abendlichen
Programmwahl des Fernsehers, man will ja schliesslich ein Programm
sehen, das beide Personen anspricht.

Aus eigener Erfahrung weiss ich jedoch, dass das zu 85% nicht moeglich
ist. Ich z.B. hasse Dallas und Denver wie die Pest. Meine Frau
jedoch war in diesen Quatsch vernarrt. Wie erreicht man nun eine
Einigung die beiden gerecht wird ? Nun , eine Einigung kann nur
erreicht werden wenn die Frau ein Mitspracherecht hat. Wie weiter
oben in meinem Text erwaehnt, gibt es sowas bei mir nicht. Frauen
und Mitspracherecht, es reicht schon, wenn die immer noch Wahlrecht haben.

Ich stellte als Beispiel meiner Frau immer vor die Wahl, entweder mein
Programm zu sehen oder zu ihrer Mutter 6 Bezirke weiter zu fahren.
Die war genauso Dallas-gestoert... Da ich aber wusste, dass meine mir
Angetraute zu faul war nachts sich in den Bus zu setzen, 3 Mal
umzusteigen um dann noch 10 Stationen mit der U-Bahn zu fahren und
dann anschliessend noch mal 20 Minuten zu laufen, konnte ich eigentlich
beruhigt mein Programm einschalten ohne auf eine Antwort warten zu
muessen. Gut, wir haben 2 Videorecorder aber haette ich wirklich
fuer so eine billige Dallas/Denver-Folge eine Kassette abnutzen
und den teueren Strom verprassen sollen ? Ich denke nein !

Oder ihr vielleicht noch den Wagen geben sollen, damit sie zu ihrer Mutter
kommt. Also wirklich..Erstens waere das Benzinvergeudung und zweitens wie
weiter oben erwaehnt..mein Auto kriegt mein Weib nur ueber meine Leiche!
Schliesslich muss man Prioritaeten setzen koennen.

Dafuer darf sie sich mit mir die "Sportschau," 100 Meisterwerke "und Was
bin ich " ansehen. Reicht das etwa nicht ?
Ich weiss, meine Grosszuegigkeit kennt wieder Mal keine Grenzen.



Haushalt:
*********
Grundsaetzlich Frauensache



Mein Computer:
**************
Viren sind schon schlimm, aber sollte ich meine Frau mit ihren
Flossen an meinem PC erwischen, zieh ich ihr eins mit der Bratpfanne ueber..



Verhuetungsmittel:
*****************
Grundsaetzlich Frauensache, rate aber dem Mann staendig zur
Kontrolle der Pillenpackung. Es gibt Frauen, die ihre Pille oefter vergessen
einzunehmen. Dann wird sie wieder schwanger und verlangt von uns wieder
Ruecksichtnahme und Uebernahme der Hausarbeiten.

Koennt ihr euch vorstellen 9 Monate abzuwaschen, Muell runter bringen und
Staub

zu saugen ? Ich bin doch nicht pervers...



Flirten:
********
Ein cooler Flirt mit einer huebschen Frau ist voellig in Ordnung. Ladet sie
zu einer Cola ein oder fuehrt sie zum Essen in ein gutes Lokal aus. Aber
merkt euch eins:

SOWAS IST REINE MAENNERSACHE 
********************************

Wenn ihr merkt, dass euer Weib mit einem Typ flirtet, dann pruegelt sofort
dazwischen.

Meine Devise: ERST VERDRESCHEN DANN FRAGEN..!!!



Krankheit beim Mann:
********************
Jeder Mann wird irgendwann mal krank. Das ist bei uns Schwerarbeitern
voellig normal. Schliesslich sind wir ja nur Menschen. Verlangt
deshalb von euren Frauen absolute Ruecksichtnahme und Verstaendnis.
Eure Kinder schickt fuer vier Wochen aufs Land oder zur Schwiegermutter.



Krankheit bei Frauen:
*********************
2 Aspirin sollten genuegen und sie ist wieder fit.....



Sportliche Aktivitaeten:
***********************
Zweifellos fuer den Mann ein absolutes Muss.
Eine Frau jedoch, die sich sportlich betaetigen will, ist nicht ausgelastet.
Wer sich die teuren Fitnissstudios und den Gigololehrer ersparen
will, der druecke seinem Weibe Putzlappen, Staubwedel, Besen und einen
Wassereimer in die Hand.
Soll da noch einer sagen, der Haushalt bietet keine Moeglichkeit um
sportlich aktiv zu sein !



Essen gehen:
************
Ab und zu hat es auch die eigene Frau verdient zum Essen ausgefuehrt
zu werden.

Meistes reicht ein Italiener, eine billige Kneipe oder Imbissbude
tut es aber auch. Merkt euch nur eins: Frauen haben nie sehr grossen
Hunger. Ein 3-Gaenge-Menue waeren also Perlen fuer vor Saeue.

Bestellt fuer eure Frau nur einen Kinderteller. Er ist billiger
(Ans Geld fuers neue Auto denken> und euer Weib hatte mal wieder einen
aufregenden Tag. Um den Tag besonders schoen abzuschliessen rate ich euer
Weibchen eine Rose zu schenken.

Aber Vorsicht, die Rosen die von Auslaendern in Gaststaetten angeboten
werden sind masslos ueberteuert. Dort werden sie naemlich zu 5 DM das
Stueck angeboten und im Handel bekommt man sie schon fuer unter 2 DM.
Fuer ganz Sparsame empfehle ich Parkanlagen oder Friedhoefe....



Schoenheit:
**********
Eine Frau braucht nicht schoen zu sein.
Sie sollte dem Zweck entsprechen. Huetet euch vor Frauen, die sich
nachts Gurkenscheiben, Eier und Avocados ins Gesicht kleben.
Also ich moechte nicht neben einem Chefsalat schlafen...




Die Freundin eurer Frau:
************************
Die Freundin eurer Frau ist die gefaehrlichste Person fuer euch
die es gibt. Sie wird eurem Weibchen viele unangenehme Dinge
ueber euch sagen. Egal ob sie stimmen oder nicht. Zum Beispiel,
dass ihr zu dick seid, ihr wieder mal schlampig gekleidet seid,
mal wieder zum Frisoer muesstet und ihr der falsche Partner fuer
sie ja der Grund fuer den Streit - nach diesem Streit nicht mehr mit
ihrem Partner reden moechte und sich stattdessen kiloweise
Sahnetoertchen reinstopft ?

Also entweder man wartet bis sie platzt und vergisst die ganze Sache
oder man sperrt dieses sture Stueck fuer 2 - 24 Stunden in den
Wandschrank (wenn nicht vorhanden, dann in den Keller>, bei totaler
Finsternis. Je nach Sturheit erhoehe man die Gefangenschaft zwischen
2 und 6 Stunden oder Tage. Zur Verfeinerung des Ganzen, gebe man noch
ein paar Maeuse oder Ratten in den Schrank rein.

Vorzugsweise aber auch Spinnen.Die meisten Frauen fahren echt darauf
ab. Und die kleinen Geniesser unter euch die so ein wenig sadistisch
veranlagt sind, machen alle Viecher in den Schrank die sie finden
koennen, also: Ratten, Maeuse, Floehe, Motten,Spinnen, Fledermaeuse,
Zecken, tote Fische, 10 Wochen alte Socken, einen grossen Kuhfladen
und was einem noch so einfaellt.

Ich garantiere, dass die Frau sich ganz schnell wieder normal
verhalten wird. Nicht zuletzt, weil sie ja wieder aus den Schrank
raus will....



Scheidung:
**********
Vielleicht kommt bei euch irgendwann mal der Punkt, an dem ihr euch sagt:
"Mit dieser Frau hat es keinen Sinn, die hat keine Power mehr..
eine neue muss her..."

Fuer Paare die nicht den heiligen Stand der Ehe (Ruelps> eingegangen
sind, ist es einfach. Nur die Braut an die Bluse gefasst und raus mit ihr...
Etwas komplizierter ist die Sache schon bei verheirateten Paaren.

Einfach rausschmeissen ist da nicht. Laut Gesetz hat eine Frau leider
immer noch gewisse Rechte. Und wenn die Braeute sonst dumm wie
Stroh sind - wenns um ihre Rechte geht, dann entwickeln sie sich zu
wahre Experten.

Dann gibt es noch diesen kleinen schmierigen Rechtsanwalt der
eurer Frau in Scheidungsfragen bestens beraet, natuerlich auf eure Kosten.
Im uebrigen geht fast alles auf eure Kosten: Kindergeld, Unterhalt,
Anwalt, Gerichtskosten, Beruhigungspillen und Psychiater...

Am preisguenstigsten kommt ihr noch mit einem Mord weg. Wenn ihr
gut seid wirds keiner merken. Ansonsten Killer angagieren..
Aber irgendwann habt ihr es endlich ueberstanden und seid eure Frau
los. Allerdings auch den Fernseher, die Stereoanlage, die
Kuecheneinrichtung, die Waschmaschine, den Hund und den Goldhamster
(der sich wahrscheinlich noch am leichtesten verschmerzen laesst >.

Die Haelfte eures monatlichen Einkommens natuerlich auch und der
geplante Neuwagen hat sich auch in ein Traumwoelkchen aufgeloest.
Alleine leben waere billiger gewesen.

Aber die wenigsten Maenner haben dieses Einsehen. Seid froh, dass
ihr nicht im Besitz eines Hauses oder Eigentumswohnung seid.
Wie ? Seid ihr doch ?

Nun, dann kommt Obdachlosigkeit auch noch dazu. Dafuer habt ihr die
Beruhigung, dass euer Ex-Weib gut behuetet mit ihrem neuen Macker
in eurem schwer verdienten Haus/Eigentumswohnung lebt und sich all
den Suenden des Lebens hingibt, die ihr ihr aus Egoismus und Sturheit
versagt habt...

SELBER SCHULD............

Und zum Abschluss noch den Scheidungsspruch der Woche:

Drum pruefe wer sich ewig bindet, das Alleineleben
vielleicht besser findet....

----------


## Haiflyer

Das hier find ich aber noch viel besser und entspricht auch irgendwie der Wahrheit: 

Der perfekte Tag für eine Frau:
  *******************************

  08.15 Mit Schmusen und Küssen geweckt werden
  08.30 2 Kilogramm weniger als am Vortag wiegen
  08.45 Frühstück im Bett mit frisch gepresstem Orangensaft und
  Croissants, Geschenke öffnen, z.B. teuren Schmuck vom
  aufmerksamen Partner ausgewählt.
  09.15 Heißes Bad mit Duftöl nehmen
  10.00 Leichtes Workout im Fitnessclub mit hübschem, humorvollem
  persönlichem Trainer
  10.30 Gesichtspflege, Maniküre, Haare waschen, Kurpackung in den
  Haaren einwirken lassen, fönen.
  12.00 Mittagessen mit der besten Freundin in In-Lokal
  12.45 Die Exfrau oder Exfreundin des Partners begaffen und
  feststellen, dass sie 7 kg zugenommen hat.
  01.00 Einkaufen mit Freunden, unbegrenzter Kreditrahmen.
  03.00 Mittagsschlaf
  04.00 Drei Dutzend Rosen, werden angeliefert mit einer Karten
  von einem geheimen Bewunderer
  04.15 Leichtes Workout im Fitnessclub, gefolgt von einer Massage
  durch einen starken aber freundlichen Typen, der sagt,
  dass er selten einen solchen perfekten Körper massiert hat.
  05.30 Outfit aus der Auswahl teurer Designer-Klamotten
  anprobieren und vor dem Vollkörperspiegel eine Modenschau
  veranstalten.
  07.30 Candle Light Dinner für zwei Personen, gefolgt von Tanzen
  mit, verbunden mit Komplimenten.
  10.00 Heisse Dusche (alleine)
  10:50 Ins Bett getragen werden, daß frisch gewaschen und gebügelt
  ist
  11.00 Schmusen
  11.15 In seinen starken Armen einschlafen.



  Der perfekte Tag für den Mann:
  ******************************
  06.00 Wecker klingelt
  06.15 Blow Job
  06.30 Großer befriedigender Morgenschiß, dabei den Sportteil der
  Zeitung lesen
  07.00 Frühstück: Rump Steak und Eier, Kaffee und Toast,
  zubereitet von einer nackten Hausangestellten.
  07.30 Limousine kommt an
  07.45 Einige Gläser Wiskey auf dem Weg zum Flughafen.
  09.15 Flug in Privatjet
  09.30 Limousine mit Chauffeur zum Golf Club (Blow Job unterwegs)
  09.45 Golf spielen Play
  11.45 Mittagessen: Fast Food, 3 Bier, eine Flasch Dom Perignon
  12.15 Blow Job
  12.30 Golf spielen
  02.15 Limousine zurück zum Flughafen (einige Gläser Wiskey)
  02.30 Flug nach Monte Carlo
  03.30 Nachmittagsausflug zum Fischen, Begleiterinnen sind alle
  nackt.
  05.00 Flug nachhause, Ganzkörpermassage durch Verona Feldbusch
  06.45 Scheissen, Duschen, Rasieren
  07.00 Nachrichten anschauen: Michael Jackson umgebracht,
  Marihuana und Hardcore-Pornos legalisiert.
  07.30 Abendessen: Hummer als Vorspeise, Dom Perignon (1953),
  großes saftiges Filetsteak, gefolgt von Eiscreme serviert
  auf bloßen Brüsten
  09.00 Napoleon Cognac und eine Cohuna Zigarre vor einem
  Großbildschirm-Fernseher, Sportschau anschauen. Deutschland
  schlägt England 11:0
  09.30 Sex mit drei Frauen (alle drei mit lesbischen Neigungen)
  11.00 Massage und Bad im Whirlpool, dazu eine leckere Pizza und
  ein reinigendes Helles
  11.30 Gute-Nacht-Blow-Job
  11.45 Alleine im Bett liegen
  11.50 Ein 12sekündiger Pfurz, der die Tonart 4mal wechselt und
  den Hund nötigt, den Raum zu verlassen.


  ... noch Fragen

----------


## Username

Da liest wohl jemand zuviel Maxim

----------


## Haiflyer

was les ich  maxim wasn des??? nene. aber der 2te post von mir enspricht voll der wahrheit. also das mit dem perfekten tag

----------


## DH-Rooky

@ Haiflyer und Dirty:
Nach euren Posts hab ich jetz immerhin a definition von "was ist kein Mann"   

Is eich gar nix peinlich Buam?

----------


## Haiflyer

wie stellst du dir denn den perfekten tag vor??? also nach deiner definition eines mannes. ich kann auch gern mit muttersprüchen kommen

----------


## FunkyFoes

HAHAHAHA! DAS IST SOOOO GEIL!!!

----------


## Haiflyer

na wenigstens einer dems gfallt. freut mich funky

----------


## babi

ich bin glücklich dass ihr deutschen männer so regelmässigen stuhlgang habt!!! 

und zu eueren geschichten kann ich nur sagen :
als ihr aufgewacht seid war euer bettt nass stimmts 

ps:haifischflosse du passt eh auf was du schreibst

----------


## FunkyFoes

ja danke nochma!!! eben war mein abend noch trostlos und nich ma das sixpack bier konnte mich erheitern! doch jetzt ist viel besser *verneig*

----------


## Haiflyer

ICH HAB SOLANG DRAUF GEWARTET hehe bis du endlich dich meldest, ich habs genau gewusst.looooooooooooool

du enttäuschst mich aber das es solang gedauert hat

----------


## FunkyFoes

ja echt mal, narf....powerfeministin!

----------


## babi

ahhahahah
und ich hab gewusst dass du auf eine antwort von da mama wartest ....wollt dich a bissal zappln lassen !

aber gibs zu ihr deutschen männer sats scho etwas eigenartig !!

----------


## babi

narf ?? is des dein gackslanfeuerungsschrei !!!!!

----------


## Haiflyer

deutsche männer sind eigentartig
italienische männer sind klein un ham n rießen schw... (sagt man)
also irgendwie hat jedes volk seine macken oder?? und was is mit euch frauen
soll ich ma anfangen. hehe dann wirst aber ned mehr froh   

Kleine kostprobe.

Was is der unterschied zwischen Socken und einer Frau????
Socken riechen erst NACHDEM man drin war

so könnt ich jetzt stundenlang weidmachen. also überleg dir was du schreibst

----------


## FunkyFoes

nich viel anders als die öschi-männer

----------


## babi

du kennst dich überhaupt ned aus 

die mit den langen ....sind angeblich (habs mir nur sagen lassen.... obwohl bei den chippendales is auch einer dabei      )
die schwarzen !

die italiener sind die guten liebhaber und das hat weder etwas mit der länge oder breite vom dingsbums (ned du rooky hihi) zu tun !

solltest du vieleicht in deinem alter schon wissen ... 

also heut will ichs wissen von dir ...was ist mit den frauen ?

----------


## Haiflyer

es heißt aber immer das italiener ein rießejn oschi ham. na klar. das weis ich in meim alter auch 
was willst wissen.`????

willst vielleicht wissen warum frauen 512 knochen mehr ham als ein mann???

Weil ih Gehirn noch arbeitet mechanisch

----------


## babi

unter der gürtellinie wird sowieso gleich a minus gemacht also reiss dich zusammen "!!!
du redest hier mit einer frau die 2 kinder hat also mehr respekt bitte !!

----------


## Haiflyer

ok dann mehr respekt.
hm wie wärs mit dem

Was is die steigerung von Frauenpower????
RINDERWAHNSINN   

den find i lustig. hehe.

----------


## Haiflyer

und hey du weist ja es gibt eigentlich keine hässlichen Frauen also dicke frauen oder welche mit hängenden brüsten., die gibts eigentlich gar ned. weist woran des liegt, das dieses gerücht immer wieder kommt???
soll ichs dir sagen

Es gibt keine hässlichen Frauen
Es gibt nur zu WENIG alk.

----------


## FunkyFoes

JA BABI DAS LÄSST SICH ALLES ERKLÄREN:

ALLENsche Regel: Bei artverwandten Individuen besitzen die Arten in den wärmeren Regionen längere Körperfortsätze (Ohren, Schnauze, SCHWANZ), denn aufgrund der größeren Körperoberfläche kann das Lebewesen auch mehr Wärme abgeben!

=> Leute aus dem Kongo haben daher i.d.R. einen längeren Schwanz als Europäer

----------


## FunkyFoes

was haben 60jährigen Frauen zwischen den Brüsten?


.......den Bauchnabel

----------


## babi

und was is dann mit dem rudimentären organ ?(viel spass bei der google suche)

zählst das auch dazu  
 

gscheidhaufen

----------


## Haiflyer

yes genau das meinte ich.
uns PS deine Erklärung is wirklcih überzegend.

und passend zur weihnachtszeit.

Was is schwerer zu baun. ?? ein männlicher oder ein weiblicher Schneemann????
na einen weiblichen, denn da muss man den kopf aushölen

----------


## babi

darum hab ich, schlauer,weiblicher schneemannkopf heuer zu halloween einen richtig männlichen kürbis ausgehöhlt 

und ich hab ihm auch noch ein licht aufgehen lassen !! würd er allein nie schaffen

----------


## Haiflyer

wauw was für ein konter. krass. 
 udn wenn dus so drauf hast  weist du sicher auch wozu ne Frau 6 Lippen hat oder???
2 zum scheiße labern und 4 ums wieder gut zu machen

----------


## FunkyFoes

hehe, ultramacho meets powerfeministin

----------


## babi

ma deine ewig alten vorgefertigten witze ...mit denen wirst nie an riss haben j!!!! echt !

und ausserdem is der schon wieder mit ana roten karte dotiert #!!!!1
schäm dich 
lass dir mal was eigenes einfallen

----------


## Haiflyer

hehe des is the battle of the year.
Downhill Deathmatch. 
nene sie weis ja wie ichs mein gelle **  **

----------


## babi

gusch funky !

du bist scho ausgstiegen

----------


## Haiflyer

ok dann lass ich mir jetzt ma was eignes einfallen.
BITTE BITTE VERZEIH MIR. ich bin dein sklave. alle männer sind schlecht. nur die frauen sind die herrscher der Welt.Ich schäme mich so und stell mich auch in die ecke ok.

----------


## FunkyFoes

jetz haste dich unterwurfen!

----------


## babi

ok in die ecke und dann husch husch ins körbchen !!!

----------


## Haiflyer

ja aber du weist doch ich bin doch nur ein dummes männliches wesen, das an die macht einer frau nicht herankommt.

 Ich fall vom stuhl. die macht der frau. wo in der küche.
Wir alle wissen das der mann zuerst auf der erde war. warum gott dann noch zu unsrem leidwesn ne andre kreatur erfunden hat bleibt wohl immer ein geheimnis. naja is mir auch egal. die männer regiern die Welt der rest is mir egal hauptsache ich hab mein BIKE. gelle.

----------


## Haiflyer

PS Rudimentär = Verkümmert. nur so nebenbei
ok ich benehm mich jetzt und bin ein lieber junge

----------


## babi

Als Gott den Mann schuf, hat Sie nur geübt.    

und wenn du schon wieder von deinem bike anfängst heisst das für mich SIEG denn dann weisst du überhaupt nimma weiter    
stimmts

----------


## Haiflyer

doch doch na klar ich könnt die ganze nacht weida machen aber wie heißt es doch so schön der Mann gibt nach, da es die Frau eh ned verstehn würde. oder auch einfach. DER klügere gibt nach. wenns ne frau wäre würs heissen DIE klügere. tuts aber ned. also wiedn punkt für die Männer welt

----------


## babi

deutsche männer und die ganze nacht weiter machen ??


           träum weiter !!

Daß Frauen immer das letzte Wort haben,
liegt einfach daran,
daß den Männern nichts mehr einfällt.

----------


## Wohli

Ich glaub Du bist noch zu stark in der Pupertät!Wie haltet den das Deine Freundin aus?Ich bemitleide sie schon jetzt 
Aber vielleicht lernst es auchmal, wies mit den Frauen lauft  oder bist im Patriachstischem System gefangen?

----------


## Haiflyer

oh man noch sin schlauberger. man man misch dich ned in unser deathmatch ein ok.also babi. frauen ham nur deshalb immer des letzte wort, da es den männern einfach zu dumm wird. frauen brauchen auch gar kein thema. die labern einfach drauf los.

----------


## Wohli

Du mußt einmal des lernen, was ich schon vergessen habe.Dann kannst Dich melden Kleiner.
Kommst Dir groß und stark vor wennst eine Frau beschimpfst?
In ein paar Jahren können wir weiterreden

----------


## Haiflyer

jaaaaaa ich komm mir riesen groß vor wenn ich ne Frau beschimpf. man man du kennst ned mal den hintergrund. des is kein beschimpfen in dem sinn. ich hass so leuds die sich immer und überall reinlegen nüssen. die babi und ich ham hier ein spezielles Verhältnis zueinander gelle. (weist noch der andre thread  )
also lasses einfach

----------


## babi

danke für deine hilfe wohli 
aber weisst der braucht des da haifischfresser!!!!!

dann gehts ihm rein sexuell auch wieder besser ...wär a blödsinn wenn des jetzt in an chaos enden würd ...reicht eh schon wenn ich den kleinen niedermachen darf   
lassn einfach mir ok 

danke *namnamnam*

----------


## Haiflyer

ja komm schon mach mich fertig. gibs mir babi yes yesa. schlag mich au au au au au yes genau so. gibs mir.
man ich glaub des 6. bier war ned gut für mich

----------


## babi

du brauchst unsan super admin goa ned nachahmen der hat des patent auf die 6 bier !!
und ausserdem hab ich noch a gute nacht geschichte für dich:
  Im Himmel:

 Ein Engel steht an der "Kinderentstehungsmaschine".
 Er dreht an einer Kurbel, und bei jeder
Umdrehung kommt hinten ein Kind heraus.
 Damit er eine gerechte Aufteilung hat, sagt er immer
vor sich her: "Mädle, Bub, Depp, Mädle, Bub, Depp,
 Mädle, Bub, Depp usw."

Plötzlich wird er zu einer wichtigen Besprechung gerufen.
 Er sagt zu seinem Engels-Lehrling: "Du machst weiter,
 genau wie ich immer nur drehen: Mädle, Bub, Depp,
 Als der Engel nach zwei Stunden von der Besprechung
 zurückkehrt, hört er schon von weitem:
 "Depp, Depp, Depp, Depp, Depp, Depp, Depp, Depp, Depp
 Depp, Depp, Depp, Depp, Depp, Depp, Depp, Depp, Depp"
Er rennt zu seinem Lehrling: "Bist Du wahnsinnig - Du machst
 mir ja alles kaputt!!!!!!!!"
 Darauf der Lehrling: "Nein, Nein - alles OK. Wir haben einen
Großauftrag für Deutschland bekommen"

----------


## Gotler

Muhahahaha da kann der Herr Schweizer herzhaft mitlachen

----------


## Gotler

P.S.Das Zeug am Anfang ist doch eher unterste Schublade... Aber was solls jedem das seine.

----------


## babi

da hab ich dann gleich noch einen für dich :
Welche Sprache spricht man in der Sauna?
  Schwitzerdeutsch.   

und ich bin völlig erstaunt,dass beim haifischfresser meine gute nacht geschichten wirkung zeigen ,denn bei meinen kindern bewirkens das gegenteil ..(polsterschlacht,lachkrämpfe,usw)

sodala gute nacht dh-board

----------


## babi

da hab ich dann gleich noch einen für dich :
Welche Sprache spricht man in der Sauna?
  Schwitzerdeutsch.   

und ich bin völlig erstaunt,dass beim haifischfresser meine gute nacht geschichten wirkung zeigen ,denn bei meinen kindern bewirkens das gegenteil ..(polsterschlacht,lachkrämpfe,usw)

sodala gute nacht dh-board

----------


## r4v3r

gut Dirty, was soll das??? Ich les es net durch, sag mir mal wer um was es da geht.

----------


## BA-Andi

Ich will mich ja ned in eure "tolle" Diskusion einmischen, aber die Nachtgschichten ist ja allgemein gegen Deutsch grichtet.  
Wie soll ich des jetzt verstehen? 
Mir ist des halt jetzt so aufgfallen, selber macht mir des ja nix, hauptsache a lustigs witzle.

----------


## babi

rosenheim gehört ja eh zu österreich oder?   

ausserdem ham rosenheim und mattsee mal gemeinsam eine ausstellung gemacht das verbindet 

naja ned gegen deutsch sondern nur gegen deutsche männer oder besser bubis die so denken und fühlen wie mister haifischfresser und herr funky

----------


## BA-Andi

Ja guad, normalerweis is des ja deutsch = Bayern.  
Aber da die Grenze eh nur a boa Kilometer von uns entfernt ist und ich nix gegen die Ästerreicher hob, basst des scho.

----------


## babi

naja an rooky  hamma uns ja auch schon länger einverleibt   
und ich muss gestehn es is gar ned so übel wenn er dabei is !!   
zu stiegl musst dich halt öffentlich bekennen aber das sollte ja kein nachteil sein für euch bayern

----------


## BA-Andi

Aja, da Rooky wohnt ja eh fasst bei mir umd ecken, na guad, a boa km's sans scho.  I bin ja scho auf des 03er Treff gespannt.  
Is Stiegl a Ort? Woas jetzt ned genau was du meinst?  
Falls es a Ort ist, is des eh kloa, dass des koane Probs dastöt. Ich muas mi hoit einigermaßen aufführn.

----------


## babi

schande über dich !   

du kennst koa stieglllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll????
  
oje dann schauts sehr schlecht aus

----------


## BA-Andi

ohh gott, jetzt hob i was foischs gsagt.  
Ich stell mich jetzt in die Ecke und Schäme mich. Was soll ich noch machen? Sag ma halt was des is. *anflee*
Mist, hät ich erst an Rooky fragn solln.

----------


## Haiflyer

MOINNNNNNN Da bin ich wieder. man man man hab ich n kater. scheiß alk. ich glaub mein kopp explodiert gleich. deine gutenachtgeschichte is ja ganz toll.wo kommst du denn eigentlich her, das du so über die deutschen reden darfst??? oder kannst???

----------


## FunkyFoes

HEY!

ICH SEH MICH IN ERSTER LINIE ALS PREUßE UND NICHT ALS DEUTSCHER!!!

UND WIR PREUßEN HABEN DEN ÖSCHIS ZU JEDEM ZEITPUNKT IMMER KRÄFTIG IN DEN ARSCH GETRETEN!!!

----------


## Tom

Echt wußt i gar net das einer beim der letzten Ski WM dabei war

----------


## Danger Ranger

Da fällt mir gerade ein,was trennt Deutsche und Östrereicher,von einander???

Die gemeinsame Sprache!  

Danger Ranger

----------

